# SeaMonkey theme doorhanger background problem



## Anonymosity

In one of my SeaMonkey themes, doorhangers have transparent backgrounds, and I cannot find where the background is controlled. The File Bookmark popup and the dialog from CookieFast are doorhangers and have a transparent background with this theme (SeaMonkey Gray Modern Revived). Which stylesheet in a theme controls the background of doorhangers?

Why am I not able to post a message with a Mozilla-derived browser? I had to use Brave.


----------

